# new shrimp tank



## luca (Jun 5, 2010)

I just started a 15 gallon shrimp tank with a few CRS. Would you add another shrimp sp. (black crystal, for instance) or just stick to CRS? Which other species are compatible, and which would interbreed?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

You can put cherries in without any problems.

Here's some compatibility charts in this thread: 
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/crustaceans-inverts-mollusks-23/shrimp-compatibility-chart-6719/


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

You can add black crystal shrimp, alot of shrimp keepers do, but be aware that they may interbreed with CRS meaning you will get some black and some red depending on the genes of the parents, if you don't mind then mixing them is not a problem. 

Something to think about you can also add cherry and green shrimp as those won't interbreed with CRS BCS or eachother!


----------

